# Watermark won't show up in print



## Deksel (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been wanting to print pictures on normal paper, from a TIF file rendered with a watermark. When I view the picture on screen the watermark shows (though not in thumbnails), but in prints it does not. I'm clueless as to why.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Deksel (Nov 6, 2011)

Nobody has any idea?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2011)

With a TIF, the watermark might be on a separate layer and therefor not printed.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 6, 2011)

Because watermarks are evil like vampires.  They don't show up in photos or in mirrors.

If you want to discount the paranormal activity of watermarks, it's most likely what 480 said...the watermark is probably on a separate layer.


----------



## Deksel (Nov 7, 2011)

I rendered the tif file with watermark in Lightroom. I doesn't work with separate layers, right? And if it does, how can I get the watermark on the same layer?

It doesn't matter whether I print from a jpg or a tif file. The watermark doesn't appear.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 7, 2011)

Then increase the opacity of your watermark...care to post an example?


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2011)

Lightroom doesn't have the capability to do layers.


----------

